# L-103 Clown Pleco???



## fast93accord (Nov 14, 2010)

So i was at the store today and bought a Pleco labled L103 Clown Pleco. When i try and look it up i cant cant crap for info on this... Some places call L103 a clown, other places call it something else... and one way or another not a single Pleco website has any info on it... Anyone have any info on this?
On a different note, I also bought 4 cherry shrimp today. I thought they were real cool, they dont hide like my other shrimp... I already have Amano and ghosts and my fish have left them alone. So the cherrys have been in the tank for about 4 hours and my one male Blue Ram has eaten 3 of them already... for $2.50 each i'm kinda pissed...


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

is it the relatively common "clown Pleco" described here: http://badmanstropicalfish.com/profiles/profile80.html

I had one that lived for years and stayed small. They eat wood. I NEVER saw it and hadn't see it for almost a year when I tore a tank down and had it flop off a piece of wood as I pulled it out of the tank...


----------



## flowmsp (Feb 6, 2010)

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/ 
Great site about all catfish including plecos. I too have a clown, eats tons of wood and hides almost always. i will say he is the hardiest fish i have ever owned. He has even gotten sort of used to me handling him when i need to move him to a different tank lol.


----------



## fast93accord (Nov 14, 2010)

over_stocked said:


> is it the relatively common "clown Pleco" described here: http://badmanstropicalfish.com/profiles/profile80.html
> 
> I had one that lived for years and stayed small. They eat wood. I NEVER saw it and hadn't see it for almost a year when I tore a tank down and had it flop off a piece of wood as I pulled it out of the tank...


It looks similar, but i'm not sure... That is a Penaque Maccus L104. Mine was labeled L103 which says Peckoltia vittata when i look it up online... Some places call the L103 a Hairy Pleco, Some places call the L103 a Clown Pleco, so i dont know what the hell i have here...


----------



## fast93accord (Nov 14, 2010)

flowmsp said:


> http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/
> Great site about all catfish including plecos. I too have a clown, eats tons of wood and hides almost always. i will say he is the hardiest fish i have ever owned. He has even gotten sort of used to me handling him when i need to move him to a different tank lol.


What L# is your clown?


----------



## Franco (Jun 13, 2010)

L103 Peckoltia spp.
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/species.php?species_id=827

What are commonly called Clown Plecos are usually the Panaque maccus. Those are the ones that rasp on our driftwood all day long. Other L numbers in the genus Peckoltia are also called clown plecos because of the similar coloration. The Peckoltias, however, like a lot more meat and a lot less cellulose in their diets. If what you got is actually a L103 and not a L104/L162 (panaque maccus), then they don't really do a whole lot of algae eating. But they don't eat plants either so thats a plus.

I had a pair of L029 Galaxy/Vampire plecos that wouldn't touch any veggies or algae wafers. I had to feed them nightcrawlers and chunks of fish or they would rasp on my orandas and eat the operculums off of my apple snails. I had a different species of Galaxy/Vamp plec, maybe a L240 or something, that was even more beautiful and those would eat a more omnivorous diet. Both would suck up pond and ramshorn snails like vacuum cleaners.


----------



## fast93accord (Nov 14, 2010)

I double checked with the place that sold me mine, and they say it is L103 peckolita vittata clown pleco... I'll have to post some pics when i get a minute... I believe its a male. the body is very hairy looking... I was pissed the store didnt have any bristlenose, but this guy is really cool and i'm glad i got him... A few weeks earlier they had a really cool black with spots bristlenose that i wanted... I'm gonna keep my eye out for one...

almost forgot to ask, I have a worm bin with thousand of red wiggler worms. Can i cut one up to feed my fish? 
also theres always fungus gnat larvae in the top bin. Can i feed these to my fish?


----------



## Franco (Jun 13, 2010)

P. vittata is labeled as L015 on Planet Catfish

yes you can feed both red wigglers and fungus gnat maggots and adults. Red wigglers work great because of their smaller size compared to nightcrawlers.

Just rinse them both with water first. Either use a net or fine strainer.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

my lfs guy has a clown pleco thats small in his african tank. he said its been in there for like 12 years or something crazy


----------

